# P/T jobs?



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

anyone know of any depts currently hiring for p/timers?


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

Merrimack College looks for part timers on a regular basis. Great part time job. Check out there website: www.merrimack.edu and look at job opportunities.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Just taking a wild guess... but seeing that GJK is in Charlton, I don't think he's in for the long hall to the Andover area...

Try Brookfield, West Brookfield, East Brookfield, Wales, Holland to name a few.... Sturbridge NO longer appoints Part-timers.


----------



## GJK (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks guys, yeah the brookfields are close to me. Sturbridge does not do p/t anymore that is too bad I heard they were pretty good. RPD what about spencer, I know awhile back MSP took over, but are they starting up again?


----------

